# Double Garage Renovation



## famoussas

This has something which as been going on for a few months but I would say is finally 95% finished. Only thing to do is paint the bottom of the panels (we thought skirting was provided with them) and fill the garage up with everything which is currently overrunning another room in the house. Too much progress not to post. This garage was supplied and fitted by http://www.duragarages.com/

*Before:*


































*During:*


























*Walls painted and new halogens fitted:*


















































*Garage 95% complete and installed:*


































































































We also are awaiting planning permission for a 1000 square foot 3 garage free standing structure and development, hopefully complete by September which I will also document.


----------



## ben toney

Stunning!! Very very smart garage/ work shop!!
One day I dream of having a space like that! Top work!!!


----------



## Phil1971

Not jealous at all.

Not even a little bit.

:argie:


----------



## RyanJon

:argie::argie::argie::argie::argie:

:devil::devil::devil::devil::devil:


----------



## m4rkie23

Stunning. that will be all!


----------



## Lee.GTi180

This is my absolute dream garage! Good work!


----------



## Ronnie

woa and I thought mine was nice stunning health to enjoy.


----------



## Scoobr

Absolutely fantastic :thumb:

Funnily enough I received my Dura brochures in the post yesterday morning, not cheap but real quality... Hoping to move in the next few months and have a garage, if there is enough left in the pot I'd love to kit it out with Dura.


----------



## Guest

that is a fab garage, its bigger than my whole flat !! lol


----------



## amiller

very posh. bet that wasnt cheap! :thumb:

details on the floor tilings and cabinets please!


----------



## ads2k

I have proper garage envy . that is superb, you could live in there. But you've missed the flat screen TV, beet fridge and sofa for the ultimate man cave :lol:

Very nice indeed.


----------



## 47p2

Very smart, I like the panels on the walls


----------



## The Beast

[email protected]!!! A superb garage!!!


----------



## Bero

Very very nice! I looked the dura range but struggled a little with their prices.


----------



## famoussas

amiller said:


> very posh. bet that wasnt cheap! :thumb:
> 
> details on the floor tilings and cabinets please!


Floors and cabinets are all made by Dura. Only options you have are thickness and colour for the floor tiles and colour for the cabinets.

Thanks


----------



## famoussas

Bero said:


> Very very nice! I looked the dura range but struggled a little with their prices.


It's certainly not cheap and we thought the some of the wall paneling and fixtures were rather poor quality for the money being paid, but now its all fitted it looks and feels good.


----------



## coopersworks

When can I move in ?)


----------



## johnsastra16v

looks amazing.

now just enjoy it


----------



## big ben

omg, thats bigger than most flats :doublesho

looks wicked, wish i had one


----------



## PaulN

If prefered it before!! 

I think this is my least favourite angle! It makes the garage look so small!










The Work area is truly stunning. Not so keen on the floor tiles, im currently getting some from a different company and chequed seems to be the norm with garages.

Lovely work and nice car buddy.

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## northva

some boys dream of a garage like that zzzzzzzzZZZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## WHIZZER

Lovely garage


----------



## Ducky

That's a massive garage...for a moment I thought you lived in the USA! :thumb:


----------



## mk2jon

That is garage porn :doublesho


----------



## TimGTi

:argie::argie::argie::argie::argie::argie:

Awesome!

Seriously, when can I pick up the keys...:thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## raitkens83

Thats one seriously nice garage and is proberly bigger than my flat haha.


----------



## alexf

I kid you not this is pretty much the exact spec I've wanted to do to my garage. 

If anyone has seen the garage in Twilight (gay I know lol) you will know what I mean

looks Epic!


----------



## famoussas

alexf said:


> I kid you not this is pretty much the exact spec I've wanted to do to my garage.
> 
> If anyone has seen the garage in Twilight (gay I know lol) you will know what I mean
> 
> looks Epic!


I know what you're talking about, don't tell my girlfriend though 

Some progress with moving everything back in, mainly fishing equipment and detailing stuff - looking good.


----------



## Leemack

You are a Garage whore :argie:

Love it


----------



## b3n76

jealous would be a massive understatement!v v nice.


----------



## yetizone

Blimey - that is one corking space. Very nice attention to detail throughout. :thumb:


----------



## Andy_RX8

You must have too much money to burn mate.

Well done, cracking garage.


----------



## dan89

Thats awesome! :thumb:


----------



## J1ODY A

Phil1971 said:


> Not jealous at all.
> 
> Not even a little bit.
> 
> :argie:


me neither :doublesho


----------



## swissrob

nice garage but why wasnt it possible to have a single garage door without the central support???

I know my garage will only have a single door.


----------



## vince007

:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho very nice indeed


----------



## famoussas

swissrob said:


> nice garage but why wasnt it possible to have a single garage door without the central support???
> 
> I know my garage will only have a single door.


You would have to ask the previous owners, the garage was built 22 years ago. Above the garage is the living room of a self contained flat so I imagine it has some supporting characteristics in the whole design.

Having 2 separate doors actually works out a lot more practical with 2 cars anyways.


----------



## Sailorbaz

Looks great, can't wait to be building my own place next year. Identical size to what I want but mine will be detached with a much higher roof for a 2 poster ramp. I can't wait, saving like a mad 'un now. Just want it all finished but I'm sure alot of the fun was getting everything together and working on it. 

Looks awesome!


----------



## famoussas

Sailorbaz said:


> Looks great, can't wait to be building my own place next year. Identical size to what I want but mine will be detached with a much higher roof for a 2 poster ramp. I can't wait, saving like a mad 'un now. Just want it all finished but I'm sure alot of the fun was getting everything together and working on it.
> 
> Looks awesome!


Thank you very much. As I said in the original post, we're also having a separate free standing garage built, sounds similar to what you're doing. Having to wait for planning permission to cut about 8 large oak tree's down before we can even file for planning permission though.

All a very long process! Good luck with yours.


----------



## srmtor

Thats awesome, love the storage...


----------



## 2oh6

Thats is amazing! Very nice work there


----------



## Biggy

what an awesome garage!


----------



## TurbochargedJJ

that's not a garage..... it's a dream!!


----------



## JJ_

Great effort, looks like an americans garage. Superb.


----------



## Spuj

Its apparent that you have too much money so i think a kind donation into my bank account to help me fund a project like this :lol:

seriously though that is an extremely impressive garage. very nice :thumb:


----------



## Matt.

Wow, that is a nice garage. Cabinets remind me of a kitchen, and the shelves on the wall remind of a shop. Would love to have a garage along these lines


----------



## cfherd

I am not at all jelous.


----------



## stuart1164

Heaven :thumb:

Stuart


----------



## NeilG40

Those dura cabinets are really nice, I was looking at them a few years ago at the autosport show, the rep demonstrated how strong the drawers are by opening one out and sitting on it.


----------



## Benniboy

Bloomin' Heck, thats one hell of a garage. Complete with detailing and fishing stuff, all a man needs to keep himself amused for a summer!


----------



## John-R-

famoussas said:


> Having 2 separate doors actually works out a lot more practical with 2 cars anyways.


Tis true, we thought about getting a single double door fitted when our place was getting built but the builder wasn't keen on doing it, in hindsight I prefer the two singles as I can have one open and all the nosey parkers can't see my bike, tools etc which are on the other side.

John


----------



## WnemOne

This garage is the same, wich i saw in my dreams ! :thumb:


----------



## Franco50

Jealous? Moi? Damn right!


----------



## AlanQS

Wow!! :thumb::thumb:

Not in my wildest dreams...

Now incorporated into said dreams...


----------



## dsms

Stunning!


----------



## TomV6

Not bad.


----------



## Keir

wow, dream garage right there


----------



## monkeyone

Fantastic!


----------



## t_m_evans

I think im falling for your garage! i think thats just a brilliant size!


----------



## MrLOL

famoussas said:


> We also are awaiting planning permission for a 1000 square foot 3 garage free standing structure and development, hopefully complete by September which I will also document.


any news on this ?

Also if you dont mind me asking, what are the rough dimensions of the garage ?


----------



## RandomlySet

that looks awesome! Looks so big with the Z parked in there.... I like the use of wall space, lamps and broom hung up etc, instead of being propped up in a corner or a cupboard


----------



## eddysmith2000

that garage is like porn to me, ....... i want your garage


----------



## dooka

expletives ..


----------



## Dodoalan

Very very very nice.


----------



## chris76

Im soooo jealous!!
I would live in there


----------



## littlejack

I want one ..... 100% pure porn


----------



## famoussas

MrLOL said:


> any news on this ?
> 
> Also if you dont mind me asking, what are the rough dimensions of the garage ?


Sorry for delayed response. I have no idea but would guess around 30ft x 20, probably wrong though.

As for the new garage block - we were denied planning permission and didn't file an appeal in time. We had grounds for appeal and had legal advise so shouldn't be a problem next time around.


----------



## cawsey20

Man That is it ,, Very jelous and a great renovation !! top work and im sure you will have many happy warm hour's in there ,, Whilst the majority of us are bracing the winter weather outside lol ..


----------



## brad mole

oh my god, such a lovely garage/workspace


----------



## Littler

What a garage!


----------



## Littler

Can I ask what process you used on painting the brick in the garage? Did you seal the brick with a pva/water coat or anything like that?

Cheers,

Adam


----------



## ben-150

Very nice garage, I like it:thumb:

Do you have the ceiling insulation new or just deleted?


----------



## J D Peace

looks awsum, nice crib mate lol


----------



## Phil H

wow! very very nice !


----------



## mean172

i could live in there everyday , brilliant ,i love it A+ when you have another clear out send me the cabinets please


----------



## JJ_

Lets see inside those cabinets, lets see the collection !


----------



## NickP

Mine is a similar width, but you have much more length  

Looks perfect


----------



## famoussas

cawsey20 said:


> Man That is it ,, Very jelous and a great renovation !! top work and im sure you will have many happy warm hour's in there ,, Whilst the majority of us are bracing the winter weather outside lol ..


Sorry again for the late responses, haven't been on here much recently. You'd think but that's my parents house and I'm not there much at the moment. I don't think I've washed my own car in about 9 months! I don't even have an outside tap where I am :lol:



ajlittler said:


> Can I ask what process you used on painting the brick in the garage? Did you seal the brick with a pva/water coat or anything like that?
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Adam


The walls weren't sealed, just 3 layers of white paint over a few days.



ben-150 said:


> Very nice garage, I like it:thumb:
> 
> Do you have the ceiling insulation new or just deleted?


Sorry not sure what you mean. Nothing was done to the roof, there's a flat above it.



JJ_ said:


> Lets see inside those cabinets, lets see the collection !


Haha there's no detailing stuff in the cabinets, they're filled with all my fishing gear.

Z4 is now gone, replaced with V8 Vantage Roadster - both cars in that garage are looked after by Autofinesse.


----------



## scratcher

That garage is amazing. The tool chest looks so cool :thumb:

Is your user name as in Travis' clothing company?


----------



## Superspec

Love it....I want one!!


----------



## Steve ZS

I want that garage in my life  :argie:


----------



## adolfitovr6

o could live there


----------



## uzi-blue

Amazing, is that a Dura Garage Kit? Mind me asking what that set you back?


----------



## Steve valentine

FAIL!! it's his parents garage!!!

Jealous? Moi?


----------



## Kev_mk3

love that garage where is the flooring from?


----------



## Bero

uzi-blue said:


> Amazing, is that a Dura Garage Kit? Mind me asking what that set you back?


Scary numbers - i looked at it for my garage, it was £3k for a lot less units than this one. Flooring would have been on top of that.



Kev_mk3 said:


> love that garage where is the flooring from?


Looks like Dura Garage flooring too.


----------



## mdre83

Stunning garage. Any news on the 3 car one?
Apologies if I missed it.


----------



## famoussas

uzi-blue said:


> Amazing, is that a Dura Garage Kit? Mind me asking what that set you back?


Thanks! Yea the whole thing is Dura. It cost my parents a lot, I won't say how much though 



mdre83 said:


> Stunning garage. Any news on the 3 car one?
> Apologies if I missed it.


Only bad news I'm afraid. Denied planning permission twice. It's all down to the house being in a wooded area and they won't let you cut down any trees. I think we offered to plant 10 new tree's for every one cut down but they said no.

Bit of a pain as I have another car coming in the summer so need to sort something out. There's another garage around the side of the house being used as a garden shed so will probably have to resurrect that.


----------



## hottrod

famoussas said:


> Bit of a pain as I have another car coming in the summer so need to sort something out. There's another garage around the side of the house being used as a garden shed so will probably have to resurrect that.


Hmm, you might consider a lift, but I'm unsure as to whether you have enough height to get away with that - it all depends on the type of car as well. A friend of mine in Miami has his GT3 on an angled lift and his wife-to-be's BMW 330 convertible _just_ fits under it. The installer measured for hours before deciding where to mount it, and I'm not kidding when I say that there are only inches to spare above the GT3, and above the windscreen of the 330, but fit it does! The GT3 faces out, the BMW faces in. His other car sleeps in the bay alongside.

Excuse the v.poor quality phone shots, but you get the idea. Notice the parking pads on the floor to get the BMW in the right spot. The lift was around USD$3,500 installed IIRC.

Alternatively, you could consider the type that sinks into the ground, but these are exponentially more difficult to construct and are probably a lot more expensive, plus issues with damp etc. in a cold climate.


----------



## SimplyTheBest89

Brilliant!!


----------



## RandomlySet

I never tire of opening this thread and checking the pictures.... truely awesome garage


----------



## Ant695

Garage Porn. Plain and simple.

Ant695


----------



## famoussas

Thanks again, haven't updated in while - been a year since this all happened. Couple of pics of the inhabitants of the garage. It needs a bit of a clean and a tidy but is generally looking good still. Will be resurrecting a garage round the side as mentioned before - my project for the summer.


----------



## Shaw Tarse

...Fantastic!!!! 

I wish that was my garage.


----------



## Brian.

You do need 2 aston martins...one is just **** poor! Awesome garage mate!


----------



## Chicane

looks very professional now but there was absolutely nothing wrong with the way it was!


----------



## JJ_

Superb, so you don't take the aston's fishing - no rod holders on them surely hehe!


----------



## Superspec

hottrod said:


> Hmm, you might consider a lift, but I'm unsure as to whether you have enough height to get away with that - it all depends on the type of car as well. A friend of mine in Miami has his GT3 on an angled lift and his wife-to-be's BMW 330 convertible _just_ fits under it. The installer measured for hours before deciding where to mount it, and I'm not kidding when I say that there are only inches to spare above the GT3, and above the windscreen of the 330, but fit it does! The GT3 faces out, the BMW faces in. His other car sleeps in the bay alongside.
> 
> Excuse the v.poor quality phone shots, but you get the idea. Notice the parking pads on the floor to get the BMW in the right spot. The lift was around USD$3,500 installed IIRC.
> 
> Alternatively, you could consider the type that sinks into the ground, but these are exponentially more difficult to construct and are probably a lot more expensive, plus issues with damp etc. in a cold climate.


Awesome!


----------



## DamianBPhoto

I wish I had a garage like this . Jealous.


----------



## mbrad_26

What a nice place to die ... :lol: No matter how is the weather outside...LOL :lol:

Amazing and Sexy ....one lucky man.


----------



## hottrod

Just awesome


----------



## steveineson

I think the phrase I'd use would be "Died and gone to heaven" :thumb:


----------



## gally

The level of jealousy I feel!


FML!


----------



## El_Cid

awesome man !! Congrats !!


----------



## asifsarwar

Jealous obviously not because mygarage is a quarter of your lol. Hopefully one day in my dreams haha!

Well done awesome garage and fittings make it perfect mate!


----------



## Rust.Bucket

Love this garage.
Are they your cars- if so, what's your job and what do I have to do to get it lol!?


----------



## famoussas

Rust.Bucket said:


> Love this garage.
> Are they your cars- if so, what's your job and what do I have to do to get it lol!?


Rapide is my dads, Vantage my mums.


----------



## wylie coyote

famoussas said:


> Rapide is my dads, Vantage my mums.


I assume your mum doesn't take it to Tescos for the weekly shop?
Awesome run-around.:argie:

:thumb:


----------



## toomanycitroens

Brian. said:


> You do need 2 aston martins...one is just **** poor! Awesome garage mate!


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:
How the other half live!

Brilliant:thumb:


----------



## Brooklands

I am deeply, deeply jealous of that garage!!!


----------



## Wriggler

Wow! Very jealous. I can only aspire to get myself a garage like that!


----------



## alfajim

i suppose if you've got a lush garage, you're best off filling it with beautiful cars. :thumb:


----------



## N8KOW

Any more updates on this garage?


----------



## Xorro

Ah, that Dura Storewall looks like the kind of stuff I'm after. Also pleased to see that their Brackley showroom is about 45 mins from me.


----------



## Aletank

*What size is your garage ?*
Most houses by me with a "double garage" are 16ft Wide by about 16ft long/deep.
I built my own "single" garage 12ft wide by 22ft long/deep

Yours looks fantastic :thumb:


----------



## cossienuts

omg iam properly envious looks awesoem i would love that kind of space


----------



## Dan_Mol

That looks amazing, love the units.

What sexy goods were in the OSIR box?


----------



## VenomUK

As garages go thats just sex mate, nice job!


----------



## Dave182

One of my favourites so far! More pics!


----------



## AlexJT

That is one stunning garage!! I am very jealous of the cars too!!


----------



## famoussas

Haven't been on DW in ages, just saw on my photobucket these photos still get the most views every month!

Although again I'll say, this is the garage at my parents house not my own.

I will take a few more pictures, although the only real change is it's not as clean and tidy anymore! A few of my LP560 in there though for the time being, Vantage was just moved outside for some photos!:


----------



## CJ1985

nice car mate looking great and that rapid is nice too


----------



## svended

CJ1985 said:


> nice car mate looking great and that rapid is nice too


Cough, Vantage, cough.

Still, both very nice. Love the garage. So want it in my life.


----------



## a1diamond

Ok Fantastic garage, Fantastic cars, and I have never met you but I hate you LOL


----------



## JJ_

I like the inside finish on the doors really adds a touch of class. Well done


----------



## dandam

famoussas said:


> I will take a few more pictures, although the only real change is it's not as clean and tidy anymore!


not as clean and tidy anymore !!!!! You should come and see the state of my garage.....


----------



## robgooch

One day I will have a garage like this, one day...


----------



## Phil H

just wow!


----------



## PaulN

Still looking fab. Your detailing kit area looks a little shabby, suprised your folks havent made you kit it up better!!!! lol

Smashing new car, nice colour.

PaulN


----------



## JJ_

What dimension is that ? Looks fitting for what I need too.


----------



## CJ1985

svended said:


> Cough, Vantage, cough.
> 
> Still, both very nice. Love the garage. So want it in my life.


Since when did a vantage have four doors!!!


----------



## VW STEVE.

Need a garage like that.Hope you have a beer fridge in it?.


----------



## svended

CJ1985 said:


> Since when did a vantage have four doors!!!


My bad. The Vantage is outside, should of looked closer at the rear side windows. :wall: So obvious really. I'll get my coat.


----------



## AlexJT

Lambo! In love!!!!! Nice one mate


----------



## Jonny_R

Absolutly love your parents garage!!

Roughly whats the dimensions of it?


----------



## Elliot_C

Do you do detailing as a job. Hope you dont mind me asking. Stunning garage!


----------



## *rob*

Epic garage!


----------



## amatkins

Would love a garage like that!


----------



## Mk2Singh

Thats an awesome garage. Wish I had one like that. Lovely cars too!


----------



## cobra

missed this, great work and epic cars


----------

